# Google- Doctor failed to diagnose bowel cancer - Newstalk ZB



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

MSN NZ News
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Doctor failed to diagnose bowel cancer*
*Newstalk ZB*
A New Zealand doctor has been investigated by the Health and Disability Commissioner after they diagnosed a patient with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), when she actually had advanced bowel cancer. The woman first presented to her general practitioner *...*
NZ GP misdiagnosed cancer for years<nobr>MSN NZ News</nobr>
GP was negligent says HDC<nobr>Radio New Zealand</nobr>
GP criticised for missing *bowel* cancer<nobr>New Zealand Doctor Online</nobr>

<nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

